# Welcome to the Akihabara Library



## Xiammes (Aug 6, 2015)

Big changes, the new super secret section is absorbing the Japanese Culture and Otaku centric thread so all the Visual Novel and Light Novel threads need a new home. This brings us to the expansion of the Manga Library, which is now called the Akihabara Library. All the previous discussion about specific light novel and visual novel series have been imported already, there will be a directory to help find them.

Useful links


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 10, 2015)

We are live


----------

